# My Amtrak Model Land.



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 15, 2003)

I will play with my Amtrak Train soon if I have time I will play the Lake Shore Limited Train to New York Penn Station with P32AC-DM #717 with Heritage Baggage Car, Dorm Lounge Car, one Viewliner Sleeper, a Dining Car,Amfleet Lounge Car with two or three Amfleet Coach Cars and with two Amtrak Express Cars and a Roadrailer with the train runing on time.


----------



## P40Power (Jul 15, 2003)

What scale is your layout? Well hate to burst your bubble, but if ya wanna be completely accurate, dont couple the roadrailer and express cars up to the end. The New York section never ran with any mail cars what so ever and now the once mail heavy Boston section runs without! What brand P32-DM is that?


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 24, 2003)

Is your P-32 a trainline?


----------



## Amfleet (Jul 24, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan probably re-numbered an Athearn Genisis locomotive with Microscale decals so it became a P-32AC-DC, correct me if I'm wrong. Currently, no manufacturer produces a P-32AC-DC model. W

althers Trainline does have a Dash-9 in Amtrak Phase III and IV to look like a P-32-8, but it is not an actual replica. Atlas, came out with some really nice Dash-8 locomitves in Phase III, IV, and California scheme. Atlas's model is still not an actual replica of the P-32-8, but it is much closer and more detailed than Walthers.

Just a modelers tip, I have been very happy with locomotives by Atlas and Athearn, but Walthers left a lot to be desired.


----------



## P40Power (Jul 24, 2003)

Im not 100 percent sure, but I think Overland may make a P32AC-DM, I think I remember seeing one on Ebay. Overlands are beautiful, but incredibly expensive, I like my Athearn Genesis units just fine, they run great  ! I didnt like Walthers Dash-9 Amtraker, it just looks quite toy like. Their F40PHs are pretty nice I think, though they dont have the detailing of the Spectrum units, they have better looking stripes and are at a more prototypical height, the Spectrum units are way too short. The Spectrum and Walthers units both run beautifully, so doesnt the Athearn P40. My latest Amtraker, the Amtrak California #2001 F59PHI (the real 2001 just got wrecked!!) from Athearn runs like a dream too. Ive never owned an Atlas unit, but Ive heard nothing but praise for them (all my track is Atlas though). Walthers detail could be much better, but they run great (at least the one I have does). Their Amtrak Passenger cars though, still rein supreme though with me. My favorite locos though come from Athearn, just all around nice units.


----------



## Amfleet (Jul 24, 2003)

I have 3 Atlas AEM-7s and those things fly around the track and one unit can pull 8 Amfleets with ease.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 24, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> I have 3 Atlas AEM-7s and those things fly around the track and one unit can pull 8 Amfleets with ease.


Wait  , I thought you had model trains, not planes. There's no flying in trains. :lol:


----------



## Amfleet (Jul 24, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Amfleet said:
> 
> 
> > I have 3 Atlas AEM-7s and those things fly around the track and one unit can pull 8 Amfleets with ease.
> ...


Seems like those little green aliens are at it again, this time making trains fly. Weren't they in the dining car a couple of days ago morphing steaks into pork chops and rice into potatos. :lol:


----------



## P40Power (Jul 24, 2003)

I gotta give my dear Athearn P40 803 credit though, it hauls my 15 car combined Lake Shore Limited around by its self quite well, though it slips once in a while on the hill portion, it still can get em up to scale 79 MPH with relitive ease. She hasnt run for a while though, too much work on the new layout


----------



## Amfleet (Jul 24, 2003)

P40Power said:


> I gotta give my dear Athearn P40 803 credit though, it hauls my 15 car combined Lake Shore Limited around by its self quite well, though it slips once in a while on the hill portion, it still can get em up to scale 79 MPH with relitive ease. She hasnt run for a while though, too much work on the new layout


79 MPH over the Berkshires. Your kidding right? <_<


----------



## P40Power (Jul 25, 2003)

HAHA ohhh NOOO not over the berkshires, I open it up to 79 after we get out of Albany headed west! its 50 max over the berkshires on my layout, which I think it is in real life as well


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 25, 2003)

P40Power said:


> I gotta give my dear Athearn P40 803 credit though, it hauls my 15 car combined Lake Shore Limited around by its self quite well, though it slips once in a while on the hill portion, it still can get em up to scale 79 MPH with relitive ease.  She hasnt run for a while though, too much work on the new layout


I had that engine...had being the key word. About a month ago I purchased one of the new Athearn p42-phase V models and the lights would work, but no movement. I took off the body shell and found that the engine would not operate. I even checked all of electrical pick-ups. I took it into the local hobby shop with no avail. So I ended up bringing it home and did alot of work. I changed the engine parts out with the p40 and now it works fine. Kind of dissapointing I had to sacrafice the good ol' p40. Still looks great though,  ...and I can always switch them back if needed


----------



## P40Power (Jul 25, 2003)

Wow P42 that is a beautiful P42!! I love it! I think it looks better then the real thing  But ya never know your P40 might have to return someday if a model truck gets in the way of that beast at 79MPH :lol: , I hope not though, it would be a shame to have a sweet lookin unit like that get wrecked . . .I might have to get a phase V unit for myself sometime . . .do they still make em? I remember them being a limited run deal or something. I had the same problem with an Athearn SD40-2, the thing would sit there with the lights on and make a slight humming, but if ya pushed it a ways it would start going un like your P42, but it still wouldnt pull worth crap. . its the only Athearn unit I ever had trouble with except for a rubber band drive one cuz the rubber bands always slipped on it.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 25, 2003)

I certainly hope she does not get in a reck, lol. I do have some pretty big 18 wheelers on the roads now days, so I will just have to keep a close watch on them  . But anyways, Athearn is coming out with a "second run" of these engines. They were very popular but also very limited like you said. You can pre-order this october delievery here.


----------



## P40Power (Jul 25, 2003)

Ohh Cool, I will have to put one of those Shamus :lol: on my Christmas list, hopefully there will still be enough of them around, Id imagine there would be. Ive noticed on the Walther's website they seem to be phasing out their original fleet of Genesis units like the 803 and 32 and stuff, maybe they are comming out with new numbers or something?


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 25, 2003)

P40Power said:


> Ohh Cool, I will have to put one of those Shamus :lol: on my Christmas list, hopefully there will still be enough of them around, Id imagine there would be. Ive noticed on the Walther's website they seem to be phasing out their original fleet of Genesis units like the 803 and 32 and stuff, maybe they are comming out with new numbers or something?


I believe they are. I will see if I can find the numbers. I know 123 is one of them.


----------



## Amfleet (Jul 25, 2003)

P40Power said:


> Ohh Cool, I will have to put one of those Shamus :lol: on my Christmas list, hopefully there will still be enough of them around, Id imagine there would be. Ive noticed on the Walther's website they seem to be phasing out their original fleet of Genesis units like the 803 and 32 and stuff, maybe they are comming out with new numbers or something?


Athearn's P-40/P-42 units have been on the market for almost 5 years and many manufaturers will scale down production and sell what's made before starting production again. They may also stop the production all together and redesign the product. Rarely will a manufacturer stop production after 5 years unless there is absolutely no demand.

As for the Phase V P-42s, #134 and #203 are the third production of the models. I would expect new numbers around Christmas time, but order early because they sell fast!


----------



## P40Power (Jul 26, 2003)

They have been on the Market for almost 6 years now, I got my 803, one of the first ones produced Christmas 97, my mom said she had one hell of a time getting that unit for me because all shops around didnt expect them until Feburary or so. By the time I got dummy P42 #32 in August 98, they were all over the place. I agree though with Athearns decision to take them out of service and maybe add better detals and new numbers and paints to them (Though Athearn did an EXCELLENT job with its Genesis units in the first place I think).


----------



## Viewliner (Jul 27, 2003)

The Governor sure looks nice, I'm getting one shamu (184) for my birthday (a little more than two weeks away), and ordered #204 for October.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 27, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> The Governor sure looks nice, I'm getting one shamu (184) for my birthday (a little more than two weeks away), and ordered #204 for October.


Did you reserve yours online, or did do you have a local hobby shop holding it for you. Im asking because if you planned on reserving it online, I might be able to find an extra Walthers catologue with a "priority code" on it, if you dont already have one. It can help "bump you up" on the reserve list.


----------



## P40Power (Jul 27, 2003)

I gotta get one of those huge 900+ Page Walthers catalogs, Though I could always go online to browse through Walthers awesome selection, I always like browsing through the catalog, kinda the same deal with Amtrak schedules, If I needed to I could always look em up online but I prefer having actual paper timetables, easier to browse through I think. I have an Walthers Catalog, but its one from 94 and has bout 200 of its pages missing . . .I think its time for an update!


----------



## Amfleet (Jul 27, 2003)

I've found getting a catalod every other year works well. Though there are changes throughout every year, one can find these updates on-line.


----------



## P40Power (Jul 27, 2003)

Thats a good method Amfleet! I might start doing that. I think my next purchase equipment wise might be one of those sweet Walther's Heritage diners. I could use a good dining car, my old Athearn car is looking a bit rough (My first Amtrak car ever, got back back in 91 or so right when I was getting into trains after my first trip by train) and I have a model power unit, which is suprisingly good looking for a model power, but it doesnt stay on the rails worth crap <_<


----------



## AlanB (Jul 27, 2003)

P40Power said:


> I could use a good dining car, my old Athearn car is looking a bit rough (My first Amtrak car ever, got back back in 91 or so right when I was getting into trains after my first trip by train) and I have a model power unit, which is suprisingly good looking for a model power, but it doesnt stay on the rails worth crap <_<


Well then buy a track geometry car and make sure that your rails are properly aligned. :lol:


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 27, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Well then buy a track geometry car and make sure that your rails are properly aligned. :lol:


Speaking of this, doesnt walthers make a geometry car? I have not been able to find it ANYWHERE!


----------



## P40Power (Jul 27, 2003)

Ive got an MRA template which had all the measurements for track width on it, coupler height, wheel spacing, etc and most of the track is up to code. The problem with the model power is its crappy coupler set up. Its much lower then the Amfleet car it couples up to and the Model Power has that horrible mounted on the truck system so it moves as the truck moves while the Amfleet cars have their couplers mounted on the carbody so they dont move as the truck moves so it restricts the movement of the truck on the diner so it derails. The odd thing is though, I have other cars with couplers mounted on the truck that behave well with carbody mounted cars, some handle it some dont (in this case the diner doesn't)


----------



## Amfleet (Jul 27, 2003)

My first Heritage Diner was a Model Power. It was not prototypically scaled to 85', the trucks were shaky, and the couplers were not even the right type. Well that went out of service do to "mechinical" failure. I then got my wonderful Walthers Dining Car in Phase IV. Though the window arrangment is not protoypical to Amtrak's Heritage car, it's still a lot better than Model Power.

AMTRAK-P42, Walthers does have a Sperry Rail Service Car, though not of Amtrak heritage, it is/was used by many railroads to ckeck for defects in the tracks.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 27, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> AMTRAK-P42, Walthers does have a Sperry Rail Service Car, though not of Amtrak heritage, it is/was used by many railroads to ckeck for defects in the tracks.


YAY!!!. I have been looking for this for 4 months...Guess I probably should have thought to check there website, as I am usually on it every week :lol: , o well. Thanks.


----------



## P40Power (Jul 27, 2003)

Surpisingly, I have a matching Model Power 10&6 sleeper that tracks quite well and couples fairly well to other cars. It still is much more prone to derailing then other cars, but not as prone as the diner. I think Im gonna take your method Amfleet, take them out of service and put them behind the albany shops.


----------



## Viewliner (Jul 28, 2003)

Amtrak-P42, I reserved mine months ago through internet trains. One thing I'm not sure is whether it's #203 (says Walthers) or hopefully #204 (internet trains). Depending on where you go the same item (#) has a discrepency between the two.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 28, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Amtrak-P42, I reserved mine months ago through internet trains. One thing I'm not sure is whether it's #203 (says Walthers) or hopefully #204 (internet trains). Depending on where you go the same item (#) has a discrepency between the two.


I noticed that as well. I went ahead and just went for a high-stripe version, thus 163, so I would not have to worry about it.


----------



## Viewliner (Jul 29, 2003)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> Viewliner said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak-P42, I reserved mine months ago through internet trains.  One thing I'm not sure is whether it's #203 (says Walthers) or hopefully #204 (internet trains).  Depending on where you go the same item (#) has a discrepency between the two.
> ...


I hope its #204, as it was on my train when I took the Silver Star.


----------



## P40Power (Jul 31, 2003)

I would want a lowered numbered phase V P42 (Pre number 169) with the large blue skirting band on the bottom of the loco, I think they look sharper like that.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 1, 2003)

P40Power said:


> I would want a lowered numbered phase V P42 (Pre number 169) with the large blue skirting band on the bottom of the loco, I think they look sharper like that.


Me as well. I have always prefered the thick blue band on the bottom with the extra logos. Blue also happens to be my fav. color.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 1, 2003)

Hello There on what site can I find the Decals for the Ethan Allen Express Baggage Car?


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 1, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> Hello There on what site can I find the Decals for the Ethan Allen Express Baggage Car?


Check the Microscale site I linked to you before. However, I only think they carry decals for the Vermonter and Adirondack.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 1, 2003)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> P40Power said:
> 
> 
> > I would want a lowered numbered phase V P42 (Pre number 169) with the large blue skirting band on the bottom of the loco, I think they look sharper like that.
> ...


They're releasing #134 in that style.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 1, 2003)

Great, I will have to look for that one on the shelves this october.


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm surprised you guys like Phase Va better than Phase Vb. I think the Phase Va units do not go could with the passenger cars because the red safety stripe is not in line with the rest of the train.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 1, 2003)

I would agree, but I really like the look of the blue on the phaseVa. I think it is really attractive. So whenever I wish for a consist :lol: , I always want #168, and #207 (My fav.).


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 19, 2003)

For those that don't know I did get my first of 2 Phase V P-42's (both in Vb) I really can't wait to get the other one, and really like the one I have now. In fact now my little brother wants one for his Amfleet Cafe now.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 19, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> In fact now my little brother wants one for his Amfleet Cafe now.


Just work out a favorable leasing arrangement. :lol:


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 19, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Viewliner said:
> 
> 
> > In fact now my little brother wants one for his Amfleet Cafe now.
> ...


But then I'd have to either run the Auto Train with 1 P40 till October, or with Electrics. :blink:


----------



## AlanB (Aug 19, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> But then I'd have to either run the Auto Train with 1 P40 till October, or with Electrics. :blink:


Well the Autotrain is supposed to run with P40's, not P42's anyhow. So you are already in trouble with that one.


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 19, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> For those that don't know I did get my first of 2 Phase V P-42's (both in Vb) I really can't wait to get the other one, and really like the one I have now. In fact now my little brother wants one for his Amfleet Cafe now.





> In fact now my little brother wants one for his Amfleet Cafe now.


So do we have a second railfan in training in your family? Won't be loing before we have a Viewliner Jr. roaming the boards :lol:


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 19, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Viewliner said:
> 
> 
> > But then I'd have to either run the Auto Train with 1 P40 till October, or with Electrics. :blink:
> ...


Well mine uses a P40 and a P42 (as the real one does on occasion), and the real one occasionally does use a P42 as well (mine will starting october)


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 19, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> Viewliner said:
> 
> 
> > For those that don't know I did get my first of 2 Phase V P-42's (both in Vb) I really can't wait to get the other one, and really like the one I have now.  In fact now my little brother wants one for his Amfleet Cafe now.
> ...


Or a Viewliner II... :lol:


----------



## P40Power (Aug 20, 2003)

Viewliner, we can work out some lease agreements and you can lease my P40 #803 for a while for your auto train!! 803 lugs my 15-18 car lake shore with ease!!


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 20, 2003)

P40Power said:


> Viewliner, we can work out some lease agreements and you can lease my P40 #803 for a while for your auto train!! 803 lugs my 15-18 car lake shore with ease!!


I'm planning on retiring my two P-40s (801 and 832). I will proably replace them with two P-42s in Phase V.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 20, 2003)

P40Power said:


> Viewliner, we can work out some lease agreements and you can lease my P40 #803 for a while for your auto train!! 803 lugs my 15-18 car lake shore with ease!!


As much as I'd love another P-40 (in Phase III, I have one), why would I lease 803 from you when it's already running my Auto Train with P-42 #184 (In Phase V) in the lead. What are you dimentions on your tables guys?


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 21, 2003)

Well more Engine problems on my 182. Good ol'182 has had its second engine change in a little under 2 months. Last night I reallized that something had happend to the engine. After alot of work, I took it to my nearest train store, and found out that I deffinetly needed to eathier do alot of maintance, or buy another replacement motor. So...I have a second motor in the mail. Oh well <_< , atleast It will run again..again..again :lol: .


----------

